# Why dry ferts are WAY better.



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

so I just went down to my lfs after much searching at the hydroponics store and farm feed store for potassium nitrate. Failing in that endeavour I bought some liquid concentrate KN03. I use the term concentrate loosely because at 1.5% it is 15000 ppm. So I'm trying to get to a nitrate level around 20. To achieve this in a 40 gallon...151ish litre tank I would need approx 22ml of this solution. at twenty dollars for 473 ml that might last me 20 weeks....Not that it's overly costly however it could be a lot less

So what I want to know is how and where are people getting potassium nitrate for EI dosing because this is silly


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Charles at Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

TomC said:


> Try Charles at Canadian Aquatics.


^ HERO status!


----------



## Juststarting (Oct 26, 2016)

Check out "the plant guy" online. He has lots of different dry fertilizer options and is located in Winnipeg, free shipping to Vancouver took less than a week.


----------

